# Route Information



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi There,

We will be traveling South in October from the Edmonton Alberta area.

We will be leaving in early Oct for Yuma (1st timers) which is not a major concern, as weather should be half decent.... My main concern is returning in March around the 20-25th.

Is there a "a valley route" from Idaho Falls to Helena to avoid the passes??? Please suggest highways to use. We have to have our butts out of the USA before the 182 day mark









I'm triple towing so Washington and Oregon are out of the question...

Thanks again for any help,

Collin


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

vtxbud said:


> I'm triple towing so Washington and Oregon are out of the question...
> 
> Thanks again for any help,
> 
> Collin


Just so I can plan my trip in March, could you let me know what routes you'll be on and what days and times. I want to follow you because I ain't never seen a triple spin out on the ice and do loops 'n stuff??!!
















Seriously... good luck and God bless!


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

So, here is an update. 
Left for Yuma in Oct. No problems. Tried out the Boulder/Whitehall Twin Bridges route to Dillon Mt on the way South. Good road and no problems.
Towing a 36'Fifth with a 5x10 Utility trailer ( with ATV and some accessories) behind the 5th.

Headed back for Canada around 19 March. No problems with weather/wind etc.

Hit the Canadian border and the snow began falling around Lethbridge and continued to just South of Red Deer.

The two trailers towed very well in the snow. There was absolutely no skidding or sliding but allowed a LOT OF ROOM for braking.

This is not something I would want to make a habit of, but it is nice to know that it can be done safely., Keep the speed reasonable and use a very light touch on both the throttle and the brake pedals.


----------

